# Lowes Water Damage Claim --Long



## swift (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi TUG friends. I haven't posted much lately but I am going through a frustrating experience right now and thought I would share it with you for any advice you may have.

Over Memorial Day weekend we purchased a new front loading washer and dryer from Lowes. (Similar to Home Depot). They were having a sell which included free installation. Over the weekend they came and took away our old appliances and hooked up the washing machine, tested it and then set the dryer in place. They would not hook up the dryer because it is a gas dryer. We had to have a plumber come do that.

Fast forward to last Sunday, 6/17.  I send my youngest son off to bed and he comes back to tell me. "Mom my floor is all wet." His room is behind the laundry closet. The carpet in his clothes closet and his doorway was sopping wet. I check the laundry area and sure enough there is water under the washing machine. It also looks like the water is going under the hard wood. The floor area that the washing machine is on is linoleum. The hallways, which are not flush with the linoleum have a rise of about 1/2 inch are hardwood floors. The hardwood floors are only about 3 years old. We feel in back of the washing machine and there is a leak from where the hot water hose connects to the washing machine. Of course we turn off the water and start grabbing towels. First thing in the morning I call Lowes to inform them of the water. They send out one of their guys who checks the connection and says he does not see a crack or anything but can see where the water has been dripping down the back of the washing machine. He can see the residue left by the water. He says it looks like the guys didn't tighten down the connection all the way. He tells me don't worry we'll take care of everything and he will call me later that day with a claim number and the phone number to their claims company. My husband calls our home owners insurance company who tells us the name and number of a restoration company. We didn't open a claim with our insurance company yet waiting to see what Lowes was going to do. I call Lowes insurance company and tell them I have called the restoration company which had come out to place fans and asses the damages. They stated they were glad to hear that because they don't want the damages to get any worse. The restoration company (Service Master) writes up a disclosure form that says the following work needs to be done: Rooms damaged- Laundry Room, Hall#1, Hall#2, Bedroom #1 and closet in bedroom. Recommends removal of carpet, carpet pad, hardwood floors (Which leads to living room and dining room. House is all one floor and an open floor plan.) linoleum, baseboard, drywall and insulation.

Problem--- in order to do the work someone needs to move the washing machine and dryer so they can access the floor. Service Master will not because they say if they move it, it could void my warranty and they don't want to be liable to any damages that may occur to the machines. They want Lowes to come out and move them out and then when they are done they have them reinstall them. Now Lowes all of sudden says they can not move them because they are not a certified to install washing machine and dryers. They are saying that they should have never hooked it up in the first place and they did it out of a courtesy to the customer. Normally they just deliver and then the customer hooks them up. Service Master is now upset with Lowes because they can not get to the sub floor to start the drying process there. They are now suggesting that since Lowes will not come out and move them to have an appliance company come out and move them. The only thing is when I call the appliance companies they tell me they didn't sell them they are not moving them. In the mean time my wood floors are buckling and water is remaining in the sub floors which if not removed can lead to mold. I can not move them myself they are too big and I also don't want them to point the finger back at me. So what do I do?


----------



## Icarus (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't Service Master just hire the right people to move it? I guess you could call a plumber to disconnect, move them, and then reconnect them.

-David


----------



## camachinist (Jun 22, 2007)

Get advice from your insurance company agent and get moving. Water damage and subsequent mold can destroy a house. Sue Lowe's later. Likely your HO insurance carrier will do it for you. Sudden and unexpected, remember that.

The paramount thing is act now to prevent any further damage. ServiceMaster is on the right track; get it dried and remediated as quickly as possible.

Pat


----------



## swift (Jun 22, 2007)

camachinist said:


> Get advice from your insurance company agent and get moving. Water damage and subsequent mold can destroy a house. Sue Lowe's later. Likely your HO insurance carrier will do it for you. Sudden and unexpected, remember that.
> 
> The paramount thing is act now to prevent any further damage. ServiceMaster is on the right track; get it dried and remediated as quickly as possible.
> 
> Pat



Update- 

Lowes insurance adjuster is coming out this morning. Service Master is going to try to be here at the same time. My insurance company is coming out this afternoon. I finely found an appliance company that will uninstall and reinstall the washer and dryer, for $150, but they can't be out here until early Monday morning. In the mean time we have the fans going day and night. 

Pat--- What did you mean by "Sudden and unexpected, remember that."


----------



## Dave M (Jun 22, 2007)

Normally, your homeowners insurance won't pay for a slow leak or some other damage that occurs over time. Thus, for example, a leak in your roof that is caused from a long series of wind and rainstorms likely won't be covered. However, if the evidence demonstrates that the damage is/was "sudden and unexpected", it's more likely to be covered. 

If you have a chance, read your policy before the adjuster gets there.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 22, 2007)

The water leak was sudden and unexpected and you moved to mitigate it and report it immediately. Don't leave the insurance company any wiggle room.

Just some experience with past insurance issues...

Edited to add thanks to Dave for explaining fully; since my dad sold the stuff (P&C), I tend to talk in shorthand.

Pat


----------



## bobcat (Jun 22, 2007)

camachinist said:


> The water leak was sudden and unexpected and you moved to mitigate it and report it immediately. Don't leave the insurance company any wiggle room.
> 
> Just some experience with past insurance issues...
> 
> ...



If you file a claim with your insurance co will your rates go up.???? Where I live whenever you file a claim the rates go up. Two to three claims and they drop you. Talk to your insurance man and have it in writing.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 23, 2007)

Big world, lots of insurers. A good agent will have access to numerous carriers. I never reward punitive premiums with continued business 

The purpose of insurance is to mitigate risk by transferring to a pool of risks assumed by professionals. Why insure if you're afraid to file a claim? Just self-insure and invest the premiums.

Due to increased construction costs, our HO premiums go up every year; I don't recall anything out of the oridinary during years of claims experience. We've historically insured with AAA but their CS has gone into the toilet of late, so I'm moving P&C and liability to another carrier this year.

Pat


----------



## bobcat (Jun 23, 2007)

camachinist said:


> Big world, lots of insurers. A good agent will have access to numerous carriers. I never reward punitive premiums with continued business
> 
> The purpose of insurance is to mitigate risk by transferring to a pool of risks assumed by professionals. Why insure if you're afraid to file a claim? Just self-insure and invest the premiums.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying. HOWEVER when you live on the coast in the South East, several insurance co's will not write any more. It is harder an harder to insure. Rules keep changing each year. Each year in the local papers you read about people who filed claims and were canceled. Not easy to find a new co.  Rates are go up big time. Last year 15 percent. This year 25 percent. You can not live here without insurance. Look at Florida. N C is getting bad. That is why I said to check with your agent.


----------



## swift (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you Dave and Pat for the explanation that made since.

The adjuster for Lowes came out this morning and after all was said and done it looks like we are going to be okay. (For now, I never truly trust insurance companies) They still couldn't understand why Service Master wouldn't move the machines and I turned the question around asking why would they when the people who sold them and installed them are now too scared to move them for sake of liability. They went ahead and approved for the appliance company to move them and reinstall them for the $150. I just pray nothing happens in the process because that would sure be a whopper of a fight. They also agreed to take care of the carpet, pads, under-flooring, sheet rock, insulation, baseboards in all rooms and repair hardwood floor as well as sand and refinish all the hardwood flooring in the house. While this is going on they will put us up in a hotel, it will have to be a suit since we are a family of five, pay for all meals, boarding of my dog while we are out of the house and laundry service while our machines are out of commission. So now our HO insurance agent has said just to keep them informed and advised not to open a claim as of yet because it seems that Lowes is going to follow through and take care of us. I will sleep better when I see it all in writing after the adjuster sends the report back to the claims office.


----------

